# Effective LEGAL Diuretic



## Robin Hood (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of a really good legal diuretic/water shed pill to take pre-comp? 

I'm in Toronto, ON so suggestions on products available in Canada would be appreciated.


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a really good legal diuretic/water shed pill to take pre-comp?
> 
> I'm in Toronto, ON so suggestions on products available in Canada would be appreciated.



Not sure what you have available but some good ones are:

-Xpel by MHP
-Shredded by SAN
-Taraxatone by Cytodyne

You can also do very well with 500 mg dandelion root and 200 mg caffeine three times per day.


----------



## topolo (Jun 9, 2006)

I found taraxatone to be ineffective without the dandelion root.


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I found taraxatone to be ineffective without the dandelion root.



Yes, some people need some extra dandelion along with Taraxatone.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice....dandelion root with caffeine...3x/day the day before competition?


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice....dandelion root with caffeine...3x/day the day before competition?



Best to start it about 3-4 days out.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 10, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Best to start it about 3-4 days out.


 
I usually gradually cut back on water starting on Wednesday (comp is on a Sat.) and then cut all water around 4 PM on Friday afternoon. Would I keep this practice while taking the dandelion/caffeine combo?


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 10, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Best to start it about 3-4 days out.


 
And would you combine this with taraxatone?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 10, 2006)

I drink a couple gallons a day until about noon on Friday for a Saturday comp. I start the diuretics Wednesday night/thursday morning. Works well. I've found though that Taraxatone alone is useless.


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> I usually gradually cut back on water starting on Wednesday (comp is on a Sat.) and then cut all water around 4 PM on Friday afternoon. Would I keep this practice while taking the dandelion/caffeine combo?



If this is the practice that works for you, then yes, keep it.

Taraxatone already has caffeine in it, so you would only need the extra dandelion root.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, one final question. I have the Taraxatone and Dandelion Root. How much dandelion root should I take in addition to the Taraxatone and how may times/day?

Thanks for all of your help everyone!


----------



## gopro (Jun 13, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Ok, one final question. I have the Taraxatone and Dandelion Root. How much dandelion root should I take in addition to the Taraxatone and how may times/day?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help everyone!



Split the Taraxatone into a morning, afternoon, and evening dose. Add in 250 mg of dandelion per dose, and see how you do. If you are not going to the bathroom that often, then boost it to 500 mg additional dandelion per dose.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 13, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Split the Taraxatone into a morning, afternoon, and evening dose. Add in 250 mg of dandelion per dose, and see how you do. If you are not going to the bathroom that often, then boost it to 500 mg additional dandelion per dose.


 
Thank you so much GoPro! You're the best


----------



## topolo (Jun 13, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Thank you so much GoPro! You're the best



Yes, he is.


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Thank you so much GoPro! You're the best



Well, I don't know about that, but thank you for saying it. I really appreciate the kind words.

And topolo...thank you for agreeing with him! You guys made my day!


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 14, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know about that, but thank you for saying it. I really appreciate the kind words.
> 
> And topolo...thank you for agreeing with him! You guys made my day!


 
Agreeing with HIM?!   I'm a lady!


----------



## topolo (Jun 14, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Agreeing with HIM?!   I'm a lady!



and a hot one at that.


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Agreeing with HIM?!   I'm a lady!



Well, please accept my apology!! I had no clue. Let me rephrase my original statement by saying...

"Topolo...thank you for agreeing with the lovely and beautiful lady! You and this absolutely exquisite woman made my day!"


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 15, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, please accept my apology!! I had no clue. Let me rephrase my original statement by saying...
> 
> "Topolo...thank you for agreeing with the lovely and beautiful lady! You and this absolutely exquisite woman made my day!"


..

Why thank you GoPro. If that is you in your avi, then you're aren't too hard on the eyes either


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2006)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> Why thank you GoPro. If that is you in your avi, then you're aren't too hard on the eyes either



As that IS me in my avi, I must return a thank you to you my dear!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2006)

alright all the niceties and polite crap is starting to make nauseous. So cut it out before I blow my chicken cutlets all over your laps.


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> alright all the niceties and polite crap is starting to make nauseous. So cut it out before I blow my chicken cutlets all over your laps.



Yo juggernaut...F%ck You!!! (Is that better?   )


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2006)

much better. thank yoouuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> much better. thank yoouuuuuu!!!!!


----------

